# Middle TN Knitters



## gmasue

Just wondering if there are any middle TN knitters using the forum? Particularly Murfreesboro


----------



## bobbij316

I'm from Leoma, TN, which is not too far from where you are.
My name is Barbara, and I am 72.


----------



## bobbij316

I'm from Leoma, TN, which is not too far from where you are.
My name is Barbara, and I am 72. Oh, thats on the other side
of Lawrenceburg.


----------



## SueJoyceTn

I'm in Murfreesboro...


----------



## Youngatheart

To bad my daughter doesn't knit or crochet, she lives in Murfreesboro!!


----------



## gmasue

are you in a knitting group?


----------



## Youngatheart

No I am not and I live near Knoxville


----------



## pilgrim1953

Youngatheart said:


> No I am not and I live near Knoxville


Wher near Knoxville? I am in Etowah.


----------



## reagansnana

I live in Bellevue and am 66 years old. I just found this website yesterday and think it will be fun and interesting. nancy


----------



## SueJoyceTn

I've been taking classes at Joann's... Carolyn, the instructor has a group that meets on Mondays... I can hook you up if you're interested. I haven't gone yet but keep hoping I can work it out where I can go and knit with a group... I also went to the Knaughty Knitter today... it was wonderful.


----------



## SueJoyceTn

You should teach your daughter to knit and crochet


----------



## ahrice

gmasue said:


> Just wondering if there are any middle TN knitters using the forum? Particularly Murfreesboro


Hi...I'm a "very beginning" knitter...I live in Smyrna, TN


----------



## joysjunk

pilgrim1953 said:


> Youngatheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not and I live near Knoxville
> 
> 
> 
> Wher near Knoxville? I am in Etowah.
Click to expand...

that's close to me. i'm in Harrison!


----------



## pilgrim1953

joysjunk said:


> pilgrim1953 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youngatheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not and I live near Knoxville
> 
> 
> 
> Wher near Knoxville? I am in Etowah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's close to me. i'm in Harrison!
Click to expand...

My grandchildren's mom (my son's ex) lives near Harrison. So I know where that is. My son finally got full custody last year, but before that my grandchildren went to Midway Elementary.


----------



## Beppy

I live just north of Knoxville. I love the Clinch River Yarn Shop in Clinton, TN. They have a lot of classes and meeting times. Unfortunately I have never been able to make it to any of their classes.


----------



## Beppy

I live just north of Knoxville. I love the Clinch River Yarn Shop in Clinton, TN. They have a lot of classes and meeting times. Unfortunately I have never been able to make it to any of their classes.


----------



## SueJoyceTn

ahrice said:


> gmasue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if there are any middle TN knitters using the forum? Particularly Murfreesboro
> 
> 
> 
> Hi...I'm a "very beginning" knitter...I live in Smyrna, TN
Click to expand...

My grandma taught me to knit when I was in Elementary School but I never got past the knit and purl... I didn't know how to increase or decrease stitches etc so my limit was afghans and scarfs... I'm determined to raise my skill level and be able to do different things... that's why I've been taking some of the classes at Joann's. I'm trying to learn different things. Are you looking for a group to meet with?


----------



## Mimi Cindy

i live in Hendersonville, Tn. Wish I had more time to knit. I work part-time and keep my 2 year old grandson each evening so his mom can go back to school. And also have him all day Saturday. I thought it would be easier once the kids grew up? ha


----------



## MargeeH

I live in Hermitage, TN.


----------



## joysjunk

for some reason, i am just now seeing this reply! I live in the Eagle Bluff Golf neighborhood. i take a lot of classes at Genuine Purl in N. Chattanooga. and have gone to the 3 Black Sheep on Signal Mtn. several times. do you go to either of these? we might have seen each other! your throw is beautiful and sooooo complicated!


----------



## joysjunk

this reply was for "pilgrim1953



joysjunk said:


> for some reason, i am just now seeing this reply! I live in the Eagle Bluff Golf neighborhood. i take a lot of classes at Genuine Purl in N. Chattanooga. and have gone to the 3 Black Sheep on Signal Mtn. several times. do you go to either of these? we might have seen each other! your throw is beautiful and sooooo complicated!


----------

